# Ladder Storage Solution



## Franti

I need a ladder storage solution in my garage. Any ideas? It's a very long ladder, by the way.


----------



## Bushytails

Big hooks along the wall?

--Bushytails


----------



## Big L

I've never seen hooks that look big enough for that job. Anyhow- if you find them, make sure to put them into wood, not just drywall.


----------



## Animal

I have seen a clothsline pulley attached to the ceiling with some rope. Figure out how you want it to raise and tie the rope to an achor point on the wall. Just pull the rope and the ladder raises it self to the ceiling. Just make sure you fing wood behind any sheetrock as suggested.
Check this out. http://www.rd.com/familyhandyman/content/17442/


----------



## Bushytails

Harbor freight sells suitable hooks, as does the local hardware store...  the ones I have in my garage now have 20' redwood 2x4s stacked on them...

--Bushytails


----------



## 4seven3

I have 2 long hooks along the wall that are screwed into the studs. Id say there 6in long with a small lip on the end. You can get them at the big home improvement stires. My ladder hangs horozontal and high on the wall, never notice it when it's there!


----------



## chocolaterain

They sell hooks you can use to hang your bicycle from the rafters that you could do the same thing to a ladder with 4 of them just hook 2 then get it onto the other two somehow


----------



## GarageandBeyond

There are a few options for your ladders. I personally like the big work hook from schulte. They can be installed directly into the studs, in slatwall or on gridwall. 

View attachment big_hang_it-200.jpg


View attachment bigworkhook.gif


View attachment m-lh.gif


----------



## anewman

I know of a cool product that is out there. you need to check out Gorgeous Garage There shelf Rack system can hang ladders. I don't where you live but they do have 30 locations Nation wide.  If you want it hung up on the ceiling then you might want to try something else. I know this is a better price than any of Schulte products.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose

I once had a idea to buld a plywood box open at one end so I could just slide the ladders in and out, have not done this yet but food for thought.


----------



## racsan

i have bicycle storage hooks to hang my ladder on the side of the shed with. have a U-bolt at the bottom to chain it and padlock it with so it doesnt leave home without me.


----------



## Huh?

DO you have Rafters?


----------



## can-am-dan

i use big aluminum hooks that i purchased at Home Depot..and it works great i just made sure that the hook are screwed where the studs are...i actualy use the same hooks for everything on the walls..


----------



## yellowvetteman

I used eye bolts in the ceiling and velcro straps with heavy duty clips to hang them that I bought at Home Depot a few years ago.  I am using 4 total to hold extension ladders 28' and 24' each.


----------



## kmcbdavis

You can also check out SafeRacks overhead garage storage racks for your ladder storage solution.


----------



## imported_Eddie

My extension ladder is stored in our shed. I built a simple 1x4 framework hanging down from a rafter towards the rear of the shed, and nailed an old swingset chain to another rafter towards the front of the shed. The ladder easily slides into the 1x4 framework and then I wrap the chain around the bottom rung and use an s-hook to attach the chain back to intself. 

View attachment ladderhanger.pdf


----------



## thomask

Eddie said:


> My extension ladder is stored in our shed. I built a simple 1x4 framework hanging down from a rafter towards the rear of the shed, and nailed an old swingset chain to another rafter towards the front of the shed. The ladder easily slides into the 1x4 framework and then I wrap the chain around the bottom rung and use an s-hook to attach the chain back to intself.



Hi Eddie,

Great idea and nice drawing.  

Welcome and jump on in.


----------



## Tinkmaster

I would go to Lowes or Home Depot to buy some of those durable hooks to hang on the wall.   Be sure to put the ladder horizontal to the garage floor surface.   Also purchase some where the hooks have an end stopper on to keep the ladder from falling off the end of the hook.   This will keep the garage nice and tidy.


----------



## cderalow

personally i use two of the elfa 'wide ladder hook' from the containerstore to hold up my aluminum 16' extension, and one to hold my fiberglass 6' step.  all screwed into studs.

elfa hook


----------



## Anvil14

I hang my aluminum extension ladder up under my eaves outside my garage. It's out of most rainstorms,but not taking up space inside the garage. If I put it in the garage,knowing me ,I'd probably pile more stuff on it. I also put a padlock on it for security. By the way,all my padlocks are keyed alike.


----------



## DIYKiah

We recommend using hooks beneath garage shelving as a great place to hang ladders... In my photo album you can see a picture of what I am talking about. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dan

I worked in the mobile home business for years and found the best ladder storage were the arms for satelite dishes, one set of two arms hold three of my ladders, and you can lag them staight to the wall for sturdy attachment.  Works great for me, hope it helps you


----------



## Chris

Dan said:


> I worked in the mobile home business for years and found the best ladder storage were the arms for satelite dishes, one set of two arms hold three of my ladders, and you can lag them staight to the wall for sturdy attachment.  Works great for me, hope it helps you



Do you have any pics of your set up? Thats a good idea.


----------



## mustanggarage

here is how I store my ladder.  2 big hooks from home depot.  I put the front of the ladder on the front hook and then lift the bottom of the ladder from the back.  (I can't reach to put the top end up last.  so it is hanging at the top of my reach from the ground.  completely out of the way in an area where there is really no loss of storage for other things.


----------



## WallPegGuy415

I always found the rafters of my garage to be the best place for my ladders


----------



## joseph_MGS

Check out "7 Extension Ladder Storage Solutions" (with pictures).


----------



## AlanE

Hi. I'm sure since I am new I can't post pictures yet but I bought a few of these ladder and wheel barrow hooks from HD. Just search for "Black Heavy Duty Ladder and Wheelbarrow Hanger Hook". I used two for my extension ladder and one for my wheel barrow.

I have concrete block walls and tapcons worked fine to secure them.


----------

